# WTSDA and old members



## Phenix_Rider (Jan 26, 2011)

I've posted before that the school where I train now is WTSDA.  Looking through old posts, I ran across several members that also trained in PA, and specifically Penn State.  It appears their accounts have been closed, or were never "proper" since I can't pull up a profile or PM them.  

So the question is, does anyone here now train with the WTSDA, or have they trained in the past at a school in PSU/State College?


----------



## tsdclaflin (Feb 17, 2011)

Not me, but I live in Clearfield, PA.  My instructor and her instructor and several others in this area are former WTSD.  There is still a WTSD school here and in Philipsburg.

Are you looking for a place to train?  The WTSD website should be able to tell you about schools in the area.

There will be a open tournament in State College April 9 if you are interested.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

Probably a little late in replying, but...
The WTSDA is headquartered in Philadelphia, and probably has more schools in PA than any other state. Here's a link from the PSU web site which refers to WTSDA instructors teaching at PSU.

http://www.athletics.psu.edu/recreation/clubs.asp?Club_ID=60

And the WTSDA home page does have a PA studio list, although it is a little dated.

http://www.wtsda.com/regions/Listing.asp?region=8

Hope this helps.


----------

